# Support groups in MN?



## korsier (Oct 13, 2006)

What social anxiety support groups and how many are in minneapolis minnesota?


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

hi, I live in st paul but I AM GOING TO START A GROUP THAT MY THERAPist is referring me to, in edina. let me know if you are interested


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

by the way, sorry about the caps, I didnt even realize that happened ntil I re-read it.


----------



## korsier (Oct 13, 2006)

Ill support the group


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

sorry, i dont mean that I am starting it by myself, I mean it is already going on and has been for awhile and I just joined it.


----------



## habben3 (Oct 22, 2006)

My oldest son suffers from SAD and is living in St Paul, he is not doing very well and I would love to get him to go to a support group like this. He has issues related to the disease just doing things like this and connecting to people but I have told him I would even come over and go with him to help him. Any information about how you contact this group in Edina or join it or anything would be greatly appreciated, do you have to be referred by a therapist? We have tried to get him involved in therapy over there since he left home but he hasn't. I am just trying to help/support him as a parent in any way I can. I am going to mail him a copy of your posting, he doesn't have internet service right now but he can go to his brother's who is at the U of M. Thanks.


----------

